# new grow



## parkingjoe (Jun 18, 2007)

30-40 x dutch passion power plants

10 x unknown indicas

10 x  mr nice critical mass:hubba:

so 30 clones in each of these trays shwon in pictures:angrywife:

and as im working away for next 2 days have opened vents on props to allow a bit of fresh air as they are all more or less rooted now.:holysheep:

so will be vegging for 1 week commencing saturday and will introduce preds into room x 2000 as a precaution and overkill of any mites that may be present 

so lastly enjoy and ill update when system is up and running saturday-**** big party saturday so maybe friday:ignore:

pkj


----------



## Growdude (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats alot of plants! but it looks like your on your way to some big production.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 21, 2007)

60 plants vegged for week or less dependant on size and piss all over 30 oz at week 6 but if no sign of budrot then go the full 8 weeks then ill piss 60+ oz.:hubba:  :hitchair: 

wish me luck no mites but gonna treat clones before i introduce into flower room:doh: 

enjoy update  pics on sunday night:shocked: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 25, 2007)

just being fed water with rooting nutrients for day or so.  

day one flowering today as they are all bigger than my last lot of power plants which all yielded half oz per plant at week 6. :fid: 

have about 40 power plant and rest are unknown indica and critical mass. :holysheep: 

ill know exactly whats what in few weeks but tray is all power plant  


update when **** happens :woohoo: 


treated room with specialist flea spray for household elimination of fleas/eggs and larvae-this **** stops fleas for upto 12 months so its got to work on mites.

each plant was immersed in spider mite control stuff.

now day one of flowering:woohoo:  

ejoy


pkj


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2007)

I love seeing your grows man.  It's too bad not everyone grows like this becuase this is by far the most efficient.  So, what are you using for lighting this time around?


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 25, 2007)

thats means a lot coming form you doode:hubba:  


using these 2 x 600 w poot digital systems:doh: 


so add all the nutes wednesday and take off time:holysheep: 


update as and when i change stuff etc etc:ignore: :ignore: :ignore: 


rofl

pkj:hitchair:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 25, 2007)

from you not form you

roflmao


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 27, 2007)

fed today weak mix of canna stuff

cf 15 ph 5.4

looking ok

update as and when any developments arise such as buds

rofl

pkj


im going to construct another flower room in mt attic this weekend so i can have two lots of flowering babies on the go so every 1 month buds galore-well thats the plan anyway


roflmao

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 29, 2007)

couple of pics to show you the nothingness


roflmao

pkj:ignore:  :doh:


----------



## Buju (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice, Joe!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 30, 2007)

wow dude thats alot of plants
looks like ur going to be getting
a very good yield good job dude
hope everything runs smothly for
you

peace.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 1, 2007)

my grow wouldnt be the same without mites.yes got them again so probs on plants as i dunked plants into bucket of spider mitecide stuff so obviously didnt get them all.

never noticed i had any in 1st place.

so letting them get bit bigger so can treat with a mister spray a bit easier and eradicate them.


lol


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 5, 2007)

have mites but not many not that fussed really which is a new thing for me-bain of my life fooking spider mites.:hitchair: 

anyway looking good maybe bit of overwatering or underwatering trying to suss out which at present:ignore: 

so enjoy:stuff-1125699181_i_ 


pkj:hairpull:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 5, 2007)

added advanced nutrients overdrive also to the 20 litres i topped up res with ph 5.6  cf 1.6

i know overdrive is meant for last couple of weeks but i used it last grow to great results so what the hell.

lol

pkj


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 5, 2007)

Mites. :hitchair:  

Looks as if the leaves are showing some over fert?  Not the tips, just the texture.  But, the mites may have something to do with that though.  Either way, show me some frosty buds!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 6, 2007)

hi dl some of the much smaller plants do look a bit yellowish nit def maybe but as you stated with the mites present maybe the cause.otherwise all looking fine with the exception of being a bit on the small size.having said that they are actually bigger than the last lot that sorted me half oz per plant so if this happens im over the moon and the foreign holiday will not be placed on the back boiler fro the time being.

rotflmao.

joking doodes


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 8, 2007)

shits happening now and still have mites but not many due to rh about 50% so*E D I T for language*the mites up da ***:ignore: :hubba:  :woohoo: 


starting to happen now finally and not before time just as i add the finishing touches to my new flower room so within next few days should have 1 monthly flowering cycle in place.

cool as doodes:woohoo: :ignore:  :holysheep: 


enjoy


pkj


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks like a tiny bit over nute. But man they look great. This is a massive grow  i like your set up too man. Keep up the great work and i'll have to check on this GJ! great job man, good luck! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jul 8, 2007)

I am not missing this grow... you are talking bussinnes! what is the white thing around the rockwool?


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks folks well now on day 14 of flowering and my what a differance 1 day makes to dutch passion power plant.budding up fast now and had a little squeeze and already rock solid bud formation.


so feed schedule as from today.

canna aqua a and b fed at 3ml per litre
cannazym fed at 2.5 ml per litre
canna boost accelerator fed at 3ml per litre
advanced nutrients overdrive fed at 2.5ml per litre
dutch master max flower fed at 1ml per litre
budlink fed at 3ml per litre


AND


added canna pk 13/14 at 1.5ml per litre at start of week 3 aka today.

cf 2.1  ph 5.8

upped nute strength now as plants all looking healthy and feeding well with little drifting in cf just ph rising every 2 days.

update some piccies in a day or so folks.

p.s. still have a few mites ill treat plants to a good misting over the weekend to get rid or at least keep under control.


pkj


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks good :bongin:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 10, 2007)

whereismymind69   sorry dude its correx from when i cut out the holes for the individual cubes so i just put a hole in centre and slit in upto the hole and placed on top to prevent algae build up-ps this didnt work as rockwool cubes are covered in the slimey shite


lol


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers carribean smoker:ignore: :giggle: 


enjoy updated pics.:holysheep: 


pkj:shocked: :giggle:  :holysheep:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 12, 2007)

update now day 17 of flowering and day 3 since pk 13/14 introduced into nute feed.:holysheep: 

cf crept upto 2.3 and ph upto 6.4 from monday so added new nutes and diluted with 10 litres of water as still too high.:ignore: 


cf 2.3  ph 5.5 

happy daze are here again.:hitchair: 


replaced the two shitty looking plants with 2 power plants that are way too big for my liking.:hubba: 

anyway all looking good even the obvious spider mite damaged plant.:hubba: 


ill get around to misting soon:doh: 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 12, 2007)

*** is happening its saying ive uploaded all 10 pics and i havnt

*** indeedy

lol


pkj


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice roots.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 12, 2007)

unfortunately they will be the only part of the plant not being smoked dude


rotflmao


pkj


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 12, 2007)

Ever consider growing in soil parkingjoe ?


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 13, 2007)

runbyhemp try doing a search on my name and all soil grows never ever ever again ive got hydro dialed in now and its no hassle whatsoever.

easy peasy dude


yeh had some nice results with soil but too much hassle getting rid of waste and repotting all the time...


pkj


----------



## booradley (Jul 13, 2007)

what is your system set up? and how many plants per per square foot you have? Sorry if you posted that elsewhere!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 14, 2007)

read the thread booradley ya lazy ***

lol

ok about 8ftw x 6fth x 4.5ftd

apex shape due to roof/attic space


2 digital hps 600w lights

2 x 6" inline rvk's one rigged to home made carbon scrubber other bringing in fresh ait bug free due to sifes stocking on outlet ducting into flower room.

home made garland trays each housing 30 plants grown nft fed every 2 hours for 15 mins throughout 12 hours of light then switched off.

the garland trays are approx 4ft x 2 ft and are crammed to the max.

i dont veg much just place into flower mode once rooted into rockwool cubes.

fed canna everything plus some other nutes.


thats about it dude.


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 15, 2007)

and forgot to plug it back in so 1 full day of 80f heat and no watering.:holysheep: 


luckily i misted with weak solution of rhizotonic  and plugged pump back in and more or less back to normal after 45 minutes. 


dont try this at home kiddies.:hitchair: 


shat myself nearly when i opened flower room dooor and smell of rotting veg hit me  :ignore: 


pkj:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 16, 2007)

anyways you all know how i rave on about the dp power plants bud develpoment well low and behold its way behind the mr nice critical mass.

just lifted up correx cover to check amount of watering from pump and i label everything up and all the crit mass are way ahead of power plant.

lets see if its does what it claims on the tin.

ive never grown crit mass without some major headache so here goes.


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 19, 2007)

went pear shaped through plug mishap:holysheep: 

so onwards and upwards dudes 


1st pics crit mass 2nd pic power plant all chopped at day 24.wet weight.:goodposting: 

next is before and after new plants into flower room.:goodposting: 

lastly is wet weight of 24 plants chopped at day 24 also.:hairpull: 

pkj:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 23, 2007)

suppose its better than a poke in the eye.:hubba: 

anyways heres other remaining one still fattening up well:holysheep: 


so added about 15 to flower room over the last week or two and they are now starting to bud up and are 1' high approx:shocked: 


so next 24 just placed into 3" cubes which had been soaked in 3ml per litre of canna a and b aqua along with 4ml per litre of rhizotonic.ph 4.5 and cf 0.8:hubba: 


lower ph makes rhizo work better and faster they claim:ignore: 

so in props vented and under new 250 hps on 24/7.


lets see how they do now:giggle: 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 24, 2007)

so working away for next couple of daze so ive filled res with fresh nutes.**** got new cf truncheon and cf was 2.8 and new ph meter and ph was 6.3

so adjusted all feeds so now 2.0 and ph 5.4

lets see what it is when i return home.


anyways veg room watered-passive fed via loads of nute solution in big trays plants are sat in


lol


ffs im rough.


lets see what there like upon my return folks


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 28, 2007)

enjoy dudes

ones in cubes are all going into gt604 nft system and the other 33 new clones are next grow after as mother plants are far too big to manage now so buddy is going to flower them-erm i mean probably kill them faster than a bullet to their heads:hubba: 


pkj


----------



## Type_S150 (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, great thread. That set up looks awesome and so do the plants. People can obviously learn alot from you. What is your electrical bill like if you dont mind me asking. I am new to growing and just trying to get some general ideas of how much it would cost me. Thanks.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 30, 2007)

hi types-150 thanks for the kind words man my electric bill nothing out of the ordinary:woohoo: 


inline fans pull say 150 watts each one and 2 x 600w = 1200 watts nowt major been doing this for over 10 years now and finally getting it together.


say £15-£20 per week total electricity used on hydro complete set up :ignore: 


so plants update the main budded plants are day 35 days into flower and solid as a rock.:holysheep: 

others are here and there.


new 27 are now on day one of flowering under 1 x 250w hps until thursday when i get down to hydro shop for mylar, ducting and a couple of 'T's for connecting up each end of attic space as i am now the proud owner of 2 x flowering rooms. perpetual growing here i come folks.:woohoo:  :hubba: 

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 31, 2007)

*Looking great as always PJ. Man you must have enough weed to supply 1,000 people.   *


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 1, 2007)

update after few days working away they have fattened up nicely loads of time till harvest heres hoping doodes:ignore: 


pkj


oh had to chop one critical mass as in need of a nice smoke:fid:  :hubba:


----------



## booradley (Aug 1, 2007)

How was it?


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 1, 2007)

JESUS booradley let it dry some 1st man.


let ya know friday night dude

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 4, 2007)

ready to smoke crit mass.:holysheep: 


ill partake in a little recreational smoke about 1am when i pick my wife up from work  :hubba: 


enjoy.


pkj :woohoo:


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 4, 2007)

So you harvested one critical mass at less than 5 weeks and it looks amazing already.  I can't wait to see this in a few weeks bro.


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 5, 2007)

hi dltoker dude its actually 6 weeks and 1 day dude.

smells really fruity and nice.

havent had a smoke of it yet may do tonight.


pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 5, 2007)

*Great job as always PJ. Now you can sit back and enjoy the smoke. Be sure and let us know how it is.  *


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 6, 2007)

was at work today at 6am  for a 250 mile drive to job location just got back 1 hour ago had a smoke of crit mass last night at 1am and went into a comatose like trance state on my sofa until 4am watching discovery channel about cereal killers:holysheep: 


strong fruity/skunky but nice tasting  immediate effect after a couple of pulls on joint 


update on plants anyways


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 6, 2007)

oh forgot 17 gms dry crit mass chopped bud.not all shown in bowl btw

lol


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 8, 2007)

hope ya ll like now:ignore:   

pkj


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice man!


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 9, 2007)

why thank you very much hydro333


should be getting the chop in next week or two main lot then 2 weeks later for rest as off on holidays so needs must scenario.


lol


pkj


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 13, 2007)

Dude that's awesome!!!!
I'd like to try copy your setup if you don't mind?  And when I finally earn some money to get some equipment, though I've never grown before so I doubt I'll get similar results.
But yeah when I do try to grow I think your way is the way to go!


----------



## Growdude (Aug 14, 2007)

one of the cleanest setups ive seen. Tell us the total weight when your done.


----------



## Oaklandish (Aug 21, 2007)

Ah, I am so jealous.. Looks very nice, good work!


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 24, 2007)

about 12-14 oz total chopped early due to mold issues

sob sob sob


pkj


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 24, 2007)

12-14 oz dryed?
or wet?


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 24, 2007)

bone dry thats without the 2oz i had at week 3


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't believe i missed this grow.  You've got my full attention now man.

This is a very nice grow.  I've got power plant on my list of grows.

peace


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

OMG, i seriously don't know how i didn't see this one before either. thats kinda growing i like to see, so short, so fat. thats a darn good yield for the sizes of those. and the time system, bravo bro bravo.  Keep up the good work, i see your green thumb is attached and working fully.


Fire it up

KT


----------



## reefer (Aug 26, 2007)

if there was a pro weed growing team, you would be the captain


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 28, 2007)

my mate would  be captain id be sent off at half time lol friend does 18 x dp pp and yields 55oz dry of the best marijuana ever.

im trying to follow his example maybe next time hey


rofl


pkj


----------



## Mutt (Aug 28, 2007)

Like always Joe....Lookin great :aok:


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 6, 2007)

PKJ...................your holding out!  :hubba:

update!       Update!


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey allgrownup


they is history long since dude.read back and ya can see what end result was.

lol

pkj


----------

